# Free Choice Minerals - What do you use?



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

I am wondering what is the best Free Choice Minerals to use for goats. Input everyone pros and cons, what you use (blocks, loose etc.) and brand. Pictures or links if you can so I can see. I am trying to get my goaties better set up to avoid future health risks.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I can only get small bags of Mannapro goat minerals, which gets way expensive when I go thru 2 -3 a week, Sweetlix meat goat which i don't care for because I don't like the mineral amounts or I can go with a beef cattle, horse or deer mineral. 

Lately I have been using the Purina range cattle mineral which is working out well for my herd. I would sooooo love ot get the Cargill minerals but can't find anyone up here who carries it, let alone order it for me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We used SweetLixMeatmaker loose minerals for many yrs then switched to Right Now Onyx. Much higher copper in it.
They dont keep it in stock but my feed store will order it for me since they carry Cargill products.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

So is this Cargill stuff good? 
I looked up distributors and there are some about 45 minutes from where I live...however bonus my husband is working out of town in a small down called Ponderay Idaho and they have one there! Maybe I can ask him to look there give him something to do while he is away from home.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I use either the Manna Pro goat minerals or the Purina breeder cattle mineral. Generally you want to find a mineral that is high in copper ( at very minimum 1000 ppm), selenium (most are about 20 ppm), high magnesium, manganese and zinc are also good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm using Cargill Right Now Onyx and really like it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Right now I am using Manna Pro, it has the correct Cal/Phos ratio and ammonium chloride added to it. I am mixing it with Top Choice Southern States, which isn't clear about it's ratio, but is higher in copper. I like the results I'm seeing. 

Loose are preferable to blocks, as goats often need even MORE than loose can provide, and it's harder for them to extract it from a block. It'll also wear down their teeth.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Cargill makes the Agway feed. I hvae Agways stores in th area but they will not order the Right Now minerals nor do they carry them. I do want them, but no place in my area carry them. I can't even find a dealer in my state.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Manna pro makes a 40 lb bag ,some places will order


----------



## capra (May 7, 2013)

I have good luck with sweetlix meatmaker for the kids and dry does and I use sweetlix magma milk for the milking string. I copper bolus and have free choice baking soda for them.

typed on my little tiny keyboard


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Lucky me Lucky me! Our small town carries Cargill . Got Emerald for now for my cows and going to compare working it or Onyx for the goaties. Happy cows right now they are gobbling it up.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I too use Manna Pro and absolutely love it. Don't totally love the price though.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I agree about the price ,but have looked at other minerals and compared,none that are similar


----------



## capra (May 7, 2013)

I looked at Cargil minerals and they looked nice but I have an issue with Cargil on moral and ethical grounds.

typed on my little tiny keyboard


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm a lurker here but I just bought a big bag of Fertrell goat mineral in a loose powder. Does anyone have experience with that. The company looks good. What's your moral issue with Cargill? Just curious.


----------



## capra (May 7, 2013)

*ethics, morals and Cargil*

just go to your browser--type in Cargil and Monsanto--just a slight scratch on the surface of what they do.
Christina
Be aware and very scared of what you eat.
80% of processed foods in the US are banned in Europe--what does that make us?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We use Manna Pro. We still have to copper bolus, but I think it is a pretty good mineral. I really wish it wasn't so expensive though! Our 4 goats devour that stuff.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I put baking soda in my goat's shed and Billy Blocks that you can buy at Tractor Supply


----------

